# Well...



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

Im bored right now and psyched for deer season... just my new bow  The Bear Element and boys, i gotta tell you i got a goooood feelin about her  shoots like a dream and is quiet as the wind. the price tag didnt blow a hole in my wallet either! gotta love that.hopefully we'll have pics of some victims. cause now, ive got the ELEMENT of surprise™ 

I stole that rom my buddy  i would have thought of it eventually though 


I should have some pics of past hunts on here soon


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Starting to gear up*

I visited my land last weekend. Just wanted to make sure my stands were still there. I also sprayed a few wasp nests that were in my perminant box stands. 

I had to go get one of them while it is dry because the beavers dammed up the creek and it is impossible to get to in the wet seasons. I dumped teh stand out on an old road bed until I can figure out where to put it. 

I don't plan on bow hunting very much this year. I will have a stand or 2 around my house for bow hunting. But don't plan on hitting it too hard this year. 

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I need to go crank up the mexican chainsaw on my shooting lanes and spray the ouchies out of my box stand. Thought about putting a late summer plot in, but figured ill just wait and put some oats in later in the year.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Deer Season*

I have been unmotivated this year for some reason. 

Most years by this time I have my bow stands up and read to go. This year I have not started yet.

I have to pay a lease but the lady was not home on Sunday. I guess I will make a trip back down this weekend. I pulled up the arial view of the property I hunt and picked out a few decent looking places by the lay of the land. I also made some decisions on the deer activity I saw on Sunday. I know it will change but the deer seam to be heading to the planted fields located on the adjoining property. I am going to cut them off and put a box stand on a road bed running thru a 8 year old cut over between the pine thicket and the green fields. They have to go by me. I have a 200 yard road bed directly thru the middle of the cut over.

Time is getting closer.

Darin


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Im getting psyched too! It always happens this time of year. I am going to start shooting my bow this weekend. I want to go hang a new bowstand behind my house in the swamp, but seeing as how its a swamp and this is summer and i dont like snakes....i think I can wait and sneak in with my climber. My outiftter is Missouri just called me the other day and said I need to be confident in a 50yd shot as I am in a 20 yd shot so I think its about time to get to work


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

oh yeah. i probably wont make a 50+ yard shot often but if that ole big boy steps out you better beleive im gonna be flingin arrows but thats just me


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I'm with Finger Mullet on this one. I usually start baitin now until December as I primarily do shot gun and BP. (haven't taken my bow test yet).:redface: :redface: Got a beautiful Reflex Timber Wolf in the rack which hasn't seen the field yet.:redface: :redface: But my reason is a little different. The land that we usually hunt has been split up.  On one side Uncle Sam has decided to set up a wildlife management area. You can only hunt deer, no permanent stands, and the federal officer they have that works in that area is the officer from hell.   She has been known to draw her weapon on people who ride quads in that area to get them to stop.   On the other side, they are putting in a development.  I delt with this officer once last season when she tried tellin me that I had to wear my orange while I was sitting.So I really don't know what's up for this season.   I'm probably gonna start lookin to out of state.


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah i know what you mean Rudde just about every year we've been hunting for a while, we get the land for one season and for some reason we cant get it again at all or its split up. the past few years we've been able to hook up with some good freinds and start hunting with them, but lucky for us they lease huntin rights over feilds that OTHER people plant crops in =D this year just happens to be all corn lucky lucky lucky for us. hopefully we can buy another membership back in with em and control their local population


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yall need to go out west on some guided hunts.......me and my two buddies started doing that 3 years ago and its some of the best money we've spent........believe it or not, the best part is just the experience of being out there for a week....the kill is secondary


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*What are ya killing???*

WT deer, mule deer, elk, lopes???

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I had the most successful season for time lastyear than Ive ever had.

Killed more and bigger time than I ever have. Green scored 167 1/8....final was 158 3/8


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

we go west for whitetails....Missouri has the best herd so far....Wyoming outdoes Miss in numbers but nowhere neer the number of quality deer


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I usually make a trip to Ohio every yr. For the past couple trips Ive gone for shotgun week. But this yr I might take the bow. Ive always had better luck with the bow out there anyway.

NJ hunters I hope you realise that new for this yr. 
In order to hunt the extended bow season, muzzy, and doe days you will need to purchase your permits.....THATS NOTHING NEW

BUT that permit will ONLY allow you TO SHOOT DOES!!! In order to shoot a buck during those seasons you'll have to PURCHASE ANOTHER $28 BUCK TAG!! 

So to be able to hunt and shoot a buck during the 25 day extended bow season you'll need to spend $56 on top of your hunting license.

NO WONDER PEOPLE LEAVE NJ TO GO HUNT IN OTHER STATES


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Marksworld said:


> I usually make a trip to Ohio every yr. For the past couple trips Ive gone for shotgun week. But this yr I might take the bow. Ive always had better luck with the bow out there anyway.
> 
> NJ hunters I hope you realise that new for this yr.
> In order to hunt the extended bow season, muzzy, and doe days you will need to purchase your permits.....THATS NOTHING NEW
> ...




LOL! Funny you should say that because we run into NJ'ers every place we go!


----------

